# Zahl zwischen 0 und 5 raten



## programmierer123 (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo,
dieses Programm soll eine Zufallszahl generieren und der User soll diese Zufallszahl erraten.
Das Programm reagiert aber auf gar nichts und ich weiß nicht, wo der Fehler liegt.




Spoiler: Code





```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
    <title>Ratespiel</title>
  </head>

  <body>
    <p>Gesucht ist eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 5</p>
    <input id="input"/>
    <br /><br />
    <button id="button" type="button">OK</button><br />
    <div id="random"></div>

    <script>

      var guessedNumber=null;
      var randomNumber=createRandomNumber();
      deleteInput();

      document.getElementById("button").onclick=function(){

          document.getElementById("random").innerHTML=randomNumber;

          printAlert();

          if(randomNumberFound()){
            randomNumber=createRandomNumber();
          }
          deleteInput();
      }


      function createRandomNumber(){
        return = Math.floor(Math.random()*6);
      }

      function deleteInput(){
          document.getElementById("input").value="";
      }

      function randomNumberFound(){
        if(randomNumber==document.getElementById("input").value){
          return true;
        }
        return false;
      }

      function printAlert(){
        guessedNumber=document.getElementById("input").value
        if(randomNumberFound()){
          alert(randomNumber + " ist richtig!");
        }
        else{
          alert(guessedNumber + " ist falsch. Versuche es noch einmal!");
        }

      }
    </script>

  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## truesoul (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo.


```
function createRandomNumber(){
        return = Math.floor(Math.random()*6);
}
```

Fällt dir was auf? Ich kann nur empfehlen vom das Entwicklerwerkzeug vom Browser zu verwenden (F12).

Grüße


----------



## programmierer123 (8. Dez 2017)

Ja, danke. Das = Zeichen muss weg. 
Schade, dass der Compiler nicht meckert, wenn ich sowas mache.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

programmierer123 hat gesagt.:


> Schade, dass der Compiler nicht meckert, wenn ich sowas mache.



Welcher Compiler sollte denn da meckern?


----------

